# Tankmates for Tilapia Buttikoferi?



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a small 4 inch Butti in my 125 gallon. He is not aggressive yet, but I have read that they can be very aggressive. So I want to be ready for any problems along the line. Right now he is with some 7-8inch Blue Moorii's some 2.5 inch juvi D. Compressiceps, and 2 juvi 2inch nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus. I was also thinking if adding some small frontosa. Would this work over a long period of time, or would I have to remove him at some point? Are they even aggressive?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I wouldn't do it. Buttis are like tanks.


----------



## mjcolman56 (Nov 26, 2012)

I had a 150 gal tank 10-12 years ago with CA and SA cichlids and the Buttikoferi killed them all. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

So how much longer will I be able to keep him? I hear they grow pretty fast


----------



## mjcolman56 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would get rid of him before he reaches 6 inches.


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

I saw several videos and forums about some being okay, and others not so much...
Here is one video I found with a Tilapia Buttikoferi living with many other lake malawi cichlids...


----------



## mjcolman56 (Nov 26, 2012)

It's not impossible for it to work, but I'm just telling you from experience. It's your choice. Good luck.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Crocodile.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I think those that have success have females, and lesser aggressive ones. I don't think there is any chance of success with the males. I have no idea how to tell them apart.

Personally, I wouldn't risk the rest of your fish.


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

Okay, I guess I will watch for aggression... And I may only be able to keep him for another 2-3 inches or so.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I am with MonitorSpiderCichlid 1 year ago

Poor﻿ Buttikoferi he has HITH disease 

Or at least HLLE. I would coppy nothing from that tank.

All the best James


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1025667 said:


> Okay, I guess I will watch for aggression... And I may only be able to keep him for another 2-3 inches or so.


Your first signs of aggression are often a bunch of dead fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

24Tropheus said:


> I am with MonitorSpiderCichlid 1 year ago
> 
> Poor﻿ Buttikoferi he has HITH disease
> 
> ...


That tank is a terrible example of what you want to do. Packed full of fish and most of them terrible tank mates.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

For what it is worth, a couple of years ago, someone traded a large Butt in at the local Big Al's. It was about 10 to 12" long, fat and healthy looking, and came from a 180. Since the tank was being shut down, all it's tank mates were also returned to the store. The tank mates were all platies, Very large platies. These were the largest platies I every saw, many of them being 3/4" thick from side to side and around 3+" long.They were so fat they looked like balloon platies. Apparenetly they got along without any issues.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Crocodile.


 :  lol:


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

> Here is one video I found with a Tilapia Buttikoferi living with many *other *lake malawi cichlids


The fact that you posted in the Malawian section, combined with the above statement, suggests that you believe _T. buttikoferi _to be a Malawian Cichlid. It is a substrate spawning species from West Africa, and is not suited to the water conditions of the Rift Lakes. A single specimen eventually requires a very large tank for himself, just based on biomass/waste production. Non-Cichlid tankmates might be workable because they are not recognized as competitors, but should the Butthead turn out to be male, other Cichlids are 90% likely to be killed.


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

I actually just brought him back today. He was about 5 inches and being VERY aggressive to my 3, 7 inch Blue Dolphins.


----------



## mjcolman56 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm glad you took him back before it was too late.


----------



## ciclideos (Sep 19, 2014)

Crocodile? Someone has already thought of that


----------

